# Passed CGC!!



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Maya (8 months old) just passed her Canine Citizen test!!! 

Its just one small step to greater things, but she is doing a great job so far
and I am so proud!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

:congratulations:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats!! That is wonderful!


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Woohoo! Congratulations! We start our CGC class next week! Good job, Maya.


----------



## Maya27 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your dog!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome for sure !!


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

Awesome, we are working to get Zoey ready for her CGC test


----------

